# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/30



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

The walleye fishing on Devils Lake continues to be excellent in most all parts 
of the lake. Anglers continue to report catching a lot of smaller eating sized 
fish with some larger ones mixed in. The best presentations continue to be 
running bottom bouncer's with spinners, trolling cranks along old shorelines or 
old sunken slough areas, jigging rock piles and bridges, and pitching cranks 
into shallow well defined weedbeds or windswept rocky shorelines. Some of the 
better areas this past week have been the sunken roads in Pelican and the 
Flats, Patience Point, the Ziebach's Pass area, Doc Hagens, Bud bay, New Mil 
bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Hwy 20 bridge, Stromme's, Penny Bay, Birkland's 
Point, and the sunken Black Tiger road. Pike are being caught along with the 
walleyes in most all areas. White bass fishing's been good for boaters in 
Penny & Skadsen's bay's. Shore fisherman are reporting good pike and walleye 
fishing along Hwy 281 north of Minnewaukan, Hwy 19 on the north end of Creel 
Bay, and Hwy 57 from the dike to Acorn Ridge. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

